# Tuning types



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Have any of you ever heard of a French Tune on your bow? I have heard of walk back, and paper tuning, but never a French Tune. Anyone care to share???


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmmmm.....sounds kinky. Please post pics. 8)

Sorry. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

There are only a hand full of things with the word "French" in front of them that are worth a ****. French toast, French fries, and French tickler. That's it! French tune your bow and you'll likely never kill anything again... :shock:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

French tuning is better than walk back tuning. It will give you perfect center shot if you don't know where it should be utilizing a shorter range. Here is what you do:

1st. Hang a string or some sort of straight vertical line on your target. 

2nd. Walk back 3 yards and shoot at the vertical line. If you don't hit it move you sight until you are splitting the line with your arrow. 

3rd. Now go back to 10 yards and shoot at the same vertical line. hit the line your center shot is perfect. If not you now move your rest in the direction of the string and get it to once again hit the string. This only takes minor adjustments most of the time like 1/32". 

4th. repeat steps 1-3 until your arrows hit the same vertical place at 3 and 10 yards.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What if you're a crappy shot and cant hit the string to begin with... :?


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I thought maybe it had something to with tying a white flag on the bow, or something to that nature. I had never heard of it before and figured I was being duped  

Isn't the vertical line with a string idea the same as walk back tuning? Maybe as different as casting a lure and pitching a plug?

All I know is that I have a little experimenting to do once the ground dries up a little more.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> Isn't the vertical line with a string idea the same as walk back tuning? Maybe as different as casting a lure and pitching a plug?
> .


That is what I said. It is like walk back tuning but you don't need as much of a range to do it and it is easier to hit the mark at 10 yards than 40 or 60 yards for the walk back method. Also with walk back tuning I don't get many days that don't have wind on the range so getting a 40,50, or 60 yard group that will give you the correct info can be hard.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I see the connection now...

Walk Back Tuning = Retreat Tuning = French Tuning


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

<<--O/ :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- 
I love it! Eat that you French Boogers!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

So they are the same thing???


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

That is some pretty funny stuff right there! :lol: I especially like where Tex admits that hitting the string at 3 and 10 yards is tough for him -_O-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> That is some pretty funny stuff right there! :lol: I especially like where Tex admits that hitting the string at 3 and 10 yards is tough for him -_O-


 -_O- aaaaah, I admitted no such thing. In fact, if it were me tuning my bow I would need something like a spider web. A string is just to big and bulky. I couldn't get the proper tune job done on my bow unless I had a smaller harder to hit target. :^8^:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> What if you're a crappy shot and cant hit the string to begin with... :?


You're right Tex... you didn't admit to it ... but your response to the claim is more than supportive of the claim  A spiderweb to catch your arrow is this one in TX big enough?


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> There are only a hand full of things with the word "French" in front of them that are worth a ****. French toast, French fries, and French tickler. That's it! French tune your bow and you'll likely never kill anything again... :shock:


WOW you know your french . NOT!!!!!!!!!

french tuning is awsome. I have been doing it on my last 3 bows and it amazing how i turns out in the end. Give you a true center shot, i wot tune my bow any other way, but it not for everyone.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > What if you're a crappy shot and cant hit the string to begin with... :?
> ...


 :shock: Wow! I could tune my bow for a million years with that web! 

So, why do they call it "French" tuning anyway... :?:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I think they call it "French Tuning" because you need to be able to shoot while runing away - or shoot when your quarry has it's back turned.


----------

